# Brother HL 5240 meldet Tonerfehler



## bsewing (6. April 2008)

Hallo 

Habe folgendes Problem mit einem Brother Drucker:

Drucker wird erkannt an USB und LPT1, Installation der Treiber OK.
Nach Aus- und wieder Einschalten wird der Drucker erkannt.
Der Drucker macht den Selbsttest, die Toner-LED ist gelb und die Status-LED rot.
Nach Drücken von "Cancel Job" ist der Status grün und die Toner-LED aus.

Druckaufträge werden aber nicht gedruckt. Die DruckerQueue ist leer.

Im Drucker scheint wohl was anzukommen, aber nicht verarbeitet zu werden.

Wenn ich dann auf GO klicke, leuchten wieder die Toner-LED und Status-LED wie oben beschrieben.

Hat jemand ne Idee 

Björn


----------



## aero_eagle (9. April 2008)

Hi

Schau mal da... http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...tml?reg=eu&c=de&lang=de&prod=hl5240_all&Cat=6

Habe nicht mal 1min gebraucht um diesen link zu suchen mit "brother fehlermeldungen HL 5240 " ^^

http://www.gidf.de


----------



## bsewing (10. April 2008)

Die Meldungen habe ich im Handbuch auch schon gelesen. Hätte ich hier vielleicht schreiben sollen. Zudem habe ich auch die Toner-Kartusche gewechselt. Aber das Problem bleibt.

Björn


----------



## fluessig (11. April 2008)

Hast du mal das Kabel gewechselt - also von USB auf die alten parallel Port Kabel? Welches Kabel verwendest du?


----------



## bsewing (11. April 2008)

Auch das habe ich gemacht.

Der Drucker ist inzwischen in der Rep. Angeblich war es nicht-originaler Toner.
Steht aber Brother drauf.

Abwarten

Björn


----------



## binfing02 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo 

bei mir besteht genau das selbe Problem wie oben beschrieben. Ich habe einen rebuildToner der Firma Viking office versand eingesetzt und seitdem leuchtet die toner kontrolleuchte.

Was ist denn bei der Reparatur rausgekommen?

viele grüße...


----------



## bsewing (13. Juni 2008)

Der Drucker war jetzt vier Wochen bei Brother, aber das Problem besteht immer noch. Dennoch kann jetzt aber gedruckt werden.

Ich versteh das auch nicht mehr.

Björn


----------



## DaLooer (18. Januar 2010)

Es gibt 2 Drucker. HL 5240 L und den HL 5240. 'Ich kann euch die Lösung für den HL 5240 L sagen: " Frontklappe auf, Tonereinheit mit Trommel raus, 1x GO drücken, Tonereinheit mit Trommel wieder rein->Klappe zu, dann 2x auf GO drücken und der Drucker erkennt jetzt das ein neuer Toner drin ist auch wenn kein original verwendet wird!

Dennoch daran denken das jegliche Garantie auf den Drucker entfallen

Gruß
DaLooser


----------

